# Solved: My Norton 360 wont scan my laptop



## jjpark987 (Jun 21, 2009)

My new Norton 360 anti-virus program doesnt seem to scan my laptop. I think its because i might have a trojan virus because i also installed the same anti-virus program on my desktop computer and it works perfectly fine there. Also, it doesnt clean my registry because of an error. Please Help!!


----------



## Nick Tompson (Jul 12, 2008)

Hello,

Perhaps you could provide us with the error messages and ill functionality that occurs when trying to run a scan?


----------



## jjpark987 (Jun 21, 2009)

Well... When i try to quick scan, the norton says its scanning but it doesnt actualy scan any items. The 'Total Items Scanned' constently stays at 0. For the Registry Cleanup, it just says error. I think this might help: This was said in one of the sites, "Your computer generates an attacking DOS requests at our servers. This attack was provoked by the spyware/virus named 'Troj/Rustok-N'


----------



## Nick Tompson (Jul 12, 2008)

It seems you may indeed be infected.
I suggest you go over to the Malware removal section, and post a Hijack This log.

Information about posting a Hijack This log can be obtained here.


----------



## jjpark987 (Jun 21, 2009)

I have read what you told me to and tried to download the Hijack program. But after i downloaded it and opened the program, there was a blue screen that said my computer was infected. Then i restarted the computer in Safe Mode and did it again. It said the same thing as the first time. Then when i did it the third time, it said there was a problem with the program and suggested me to tell windows about it. What should i do now??


----------



## Nick Tompson (Jul 12, 2008)

From what I can tell you are definitely infected with something.

Since I am not authorized to provide malware removal instructions, I still recommend that you head off to the malware removal section of this forum and describe the issue you are having, along with the issue you encounter with using Hijack This


----------



## jjpark987 (Jun 21, 2009)

Thank you for the advice. i have posted the same question in the malware removal section.


----------



## Michael York (Nov 7, 2007)

jjpark987 said:


> My new Norton 360 anti-virus program doesnt seem to scan my laptop. I think its because i might have a trojan virus because i also installed the same anti-virus program on my desktop computer and it works perfectly fine there. Also, it doesnt clean my registry because of an error. Please Help!!


Hi jjpark987,

This is Mike from the Norton Authorized Support Team.

The issue you are having can be due to a problem with your definition files or possible infections.Please carefully follow the instructions in the following document to update your definition files and to scan in Safe Mode with Norton 360 version 3.

Resolve 0 items scanned in Norton 360 version 3

Please let me know if this process resolves the issue you are having with Norton 360 not scanning files. If you receive any error messages, let me know as well.

Thank you,
Mike


----------



## jjpark987 (Jun 21, 2009)

when i try to click on safe boot in system configuration, the screen seems to be frozen or something because it wont let me click on that box. The entire boot tab is frozen and i cant click anything in it. i can click on everything else though.


----------



## Michael York (Nov 7, 2007)

jjpark987 said:


> when i try to click on safe boot in system configuration, the screen seems to be frozen or something because it wont let me click on that box. The entire boot tab is frozen and i cant click anything in it. i can click on everything else though.


Hi jjpark987,

It sounds like either there is a problem with Windows itself or you may have a major infection which is contributing to your inability to boot into Safe Mode.

Please follow the instructions below to boot off of the Norton 360 CD and run the scan from there to see if any threats are detected.

1. Insert your product CD into the CD-ROM drive.

2. Exit all programs and restart your computer.

3. When you see the message, "Press any key to boot
the computer from CD or DVD", click Enter.

4. In the Norton Recovery Tool window, select your
language, and then click OK.

5. Type your Norton 2009 Product Key, and then click
I Agree to accept the License Agreement.

6. Click Start Scan.

7. After the scan is completed, remove the CD from
the CD-ROM drive and restart your computer.

If by chance you are unable to boot off of the CD, you may need to go into the BIOS and change the boot order, placing the Optical drive as the first boot option.

Thanks,
Mike


----------



## jjpark987 (Jun 21, 2009)

i dont think i have my product key for my norton
is there any other way?


----------



## Michael York (Nov 7, 2007)

jjpark987 said:


> i dont think i have my product key for my norton
> is there any other way?


Hi jjpark987,

If you cannot locate your product key, you can log on to the My Norton Account page at the link below. If you have forgotten your password, click on the "Forgot Password" link.

My Norton Account

You may also contact Norton Customer Support at the link below for assistance in retrieving your product key.

Norton Customer Support

Thanks,
Mike


----------



## jjpark987 (Jun 21, 2009)

if i dont have a disk, is there no way?


----------



## Michael York (Nov 7, 2007)

jjpark987 said:


> if i dont have a disk, is there no way?


Hi jjpark98,

You will need to retrieve your Activation Key, as I had mentioned in my previous posting. Once you have it, follow the instructions in the document below to create a Norton 360 Recovery CD, which you will boot off of and then complete a scan to check for infections.

Downloading and Creating the Norton Recovery Tool for Norton 360 Version 3.0

After you complete the scan, let me know if any infections were found, and if so, the names of the infections and whether or not Norton 360 was able to remove them or quarantine them.

Thanks,
Mike


----------



## jjpark987 (Jun 21, 2009)

i have done everything i need to but when i restart my comouter, there is no message asking me if i want to reboot off norton cd


----------



## Michael York (Nov 7, 2007)

jjpark987 said:


> i have done everything i need to but when i restart my comouter, there is no message asking me if i want to reboot off norton cd


Hi jjpark987,

You may have to enter the BIOS of your computer and change the boot order so that the CD drive is listed first. After you make the change in the BIOS, make sure you save the change and choose to reboot. Leave the CD that you created in the drive.

Also, make sure that you created the Recovery CD correctly according to the instructions. There may be a setting in your CD burning software that says something like "make bootable...".

Thanks,
Mike


----------



## jjpark987 (Jun 21, 2009)

ok ive done everything and i have booted my computer from the cd. but when i do the full scan, after i enter in the product key, it says i dont have the latest update and when i try to update it it says theres an error. so i decided to continue the scan anyways. but after i scan my computer, it says that it didnt find any virus trojan or spyware on it. however when i went to this one site, it said "Your computer generates an attacking DOS requests at our servers. This attack was provoked by the spyware/virus named 'Troj/Rustok-N'"
please help.


----------



## Michael York (Nov 7, 2007)

jjpark987 said:


> ok ive done everything and i have booted my computer from the cd. but when i do the full scan, after i enter in the product key, it says i dont have the latest update and when i try to update it it says theres an error. so i decided to continue the scan anyways. but after i scan my computer, it says that it didnt find any virus trojan or spyware on it. however when i went to this one site, it said "Your computer generates an attacking DOS requests at our servers. This attack was provoked by the spyware/virus named 'Troj/Rustok-N'"
> please help.


Hi jjpark987,

This infection is known to Symantec as "Backdoor.Rustock.B." Please carefully follow the instructions in the document below to remove this infection.

Removal instructions for Trojan Backdoor.Rustock.B

Thanks,
Mike


----------



## jjpark987 (Jun 21, 2009)

the link explains how to remove the trojan horse virus for windows xp and under. i have windows vista. will the same procedures on that site still work for me too?


----------



## perfume (Sep 13, 2008)

Dear jjpark987,
Hi there! Did you get any reply from the Malware forum where you posted? It will take time, and i have seen the Trojan post of your's and posted a reply there! I did not interfere here because Michael York from Norton and you were trying to solve it all out! *The Rustock Trojan is a real mean Bug and it is a fact that you are infected! As a Great Man I knew used to say" Get This And Get This Straight", you need real expert advise, to rid yourself of this "nasty" and let me tell you upfront it's gonna take either a simple scan by Malware bytes and a Super anti-spyware scan to identify and remove this pesky Trojan* or *it's gonna be a long haul! If you are impatient by now ( i would be, to be frank), just do a complete clean re-install *and* you can forget all those music and video files and other precious things(photographs,etc) as bust OR WAIT FOR THE MALWARE FORUM TO TAKE UP YOUR CASE(THEY ARE REALLY BUSY) or take it to the Geek Squad and shed those precious Dollars Or Euros for that matter!

The alternative is to do a your-self job, if you have the time*, by browsing the net from a friend's PC and taking print-out instructions as a step by step guide! Won't hurt! My best wishes will always be with you as i know how you feel right now! Cheer up--"Do you know that every problem comes along with a solution and our problem is we don't accept that solution"!


----------



## perfume (Sep 13, 2008)

Dear jjpark987,
Your recent post "may" be seen as "double-posting" and don't blame me that i have not warned you ahead! Best wishes!


----------



## Michael York (Nov 7, 2007)

jjpark987 said:


> the link explains how to remove the trojan horse virus for windows xp and under. i have windows vista. will the same procedures on that site still work for me too?


Hi jjpark987,

The removal instructions for Windows Vista are basically the same as they are for Windows XP. Some of the file locations of the infected files may be different, but you should be able to find them using the "Search" utility.

Make sure that you disable the System Restore feature in Windows Vista before you do the "Full System Scan."

Thanks,

Mike


----------

